Ask HN: Share your profitable side project? - rishiloyola
======
makeee
Divjoy is a tool for React devs that generates a custom codebase & UI. It's my
main source of income now, in a large part thanks to being on the front of HN
6 months ago.

[https://divjoy.com](https://divjoy.com)

Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20688044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20688044)

------
speedplane
PSA to folks who answered this: if you have a profitable side project, double
down and try making it into something more than a side-project.

If you've built something that is actually collecting revenue, you're already
ahead of a huge number of folks out there, and you can likely build it into
something that can at the very least make you live comfortably, if not much
more.

------
zapstar
It depends on how you define "profit"... I have invested $10 for a domain, and
if you exclude my development time, I'm making a profit on UnitPrice.org! [0]
It's a website that analyzes specific categories of products on Amazon and
calculates the best per-unit price. Lego, diapers, toilet paper, K-cups, etc.
Obviously your own time is worth something, but it's fun, and despite barely
getting any affiliate fees, it's enough to cover the domain name cost! I also
use the website personally, so I've saved money on purchases too.

[0] [https://unitprice.org](https://unitprice.org)

------
ehsync
No longer a side project since I made the switch to work on it full time, but
my stock option scanner SaaS [0] is profitable and my main source of income.

[0] [https://omnieq.com](https://omnieq.com)

------
Axsuul
Trunk[0] syncs your stock levels/inventory in real-time between Amazon, eBay,
Etsy, Faire, Shopify, Squarespace and Square

[0] [https://trunkinventory.com](https://trunkinventory.com)

------
thegabez
Makes about $30/mo in Brave Browser referrals [https://www.trump-
news.today/](https://www.trump-news.today/)

~~~
boredyeti
I'm pretty positive you can increase this revenue by changing the link on top
to your referral link...

------
harrisreynolds
Webase [1] is a no-code platform for building CRUD apps without writing early
code. It has found a niche in being able to dynamically generate PDFs based
off of forms combined with business documents for things like Real Estate
contracts.

Website still needs to communicate the value more, but it is a fun project to
keep improving.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

------
mrkmcknz
ArcartaPay [https://arcartapay.com/](https://arcartapay.com/)

Started off as an email a link to get paid with Stripe for art dealers but now
has a focus on the due diligence and was well-timed with some EU money
laundering regulations.

Growing revenue 150% month on month and will likely have to become my main
source of income soon.

------
seanwilson
www.checkbot.io

It's a Chrome extension that crawls and tests websites for SEO, speed and
security best practices.

